# "Squeaking" Canary



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Hi all,
My Fife canary is 2yrs old and has recently started making a strange squeaking noise, almost like he's coughing or sneezing? The closest sound I can liken it to is like a muffled, quiet squeaky toy and for the life of me I haven't been able to observe him while he does it. I've noticed it late in the evening with only one or two occurrences during the daytime
I've been at uni since January and am back for the weekend, the first I knew of it was the day before I got home. I don't know how long ago he first started making the noise; my parents hadn't mentioned it because apparently he "did it for a while then stopped so we thought he was better".

Over Christmas my Grandfather who breeds and shows canaries (he bred mine) had a bird that was making similar noises but had been presenting shortness and shallowness of breath for a few weeks before the noise started. The bird passed away despite antibiotics and none of the other birds have shown similar symptoms.

If I could I would be taking him to the vet myself but have to leave again tomorrow. Sadly it will take a lot of persuading to get either parent to take the bird on my behalf - they're busy people and admittedly Cosmo seems otherwise well in himself, if a little quiet.
I'm just posting in the hopes of receiving some form of input or similar experiences? 

Thanks for reading, Esme

ETA: Our house is fairly open-plan and well ventilated and a candle test hasn't highlighted any drafts near the cage. We have been using the wood burner recently (notably using more coal than in previous years) so is there a possibility that could be a contributing factor?


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Possible Air Sac Mites in which case in this country most use Ivermectin.Ask your vet to dilute some for you...it's mostly used on mammals.

Canary Respiratory Systems & Mite FAQs

PS...a handy bloke to know is Jon Joes of Warsop Notts.(Google it) Very knowledgable supplier of bird products and medicines.He will post items.


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Thanks for the pointers and link, I haven't noticed any other symptoms (and he was singing like mad before left yesterday) but will send the info home and speak to a parent tonight.
Joes certainly looks well stocked! Wish there was somewhere as specialised local to me!


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2011)

my 1st thought was air sac mites also, you can buy invermectin here
Ivermectin Drops 0 1 10ml
it's just one drop on the skin at the back of the neck


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

We had a problem ordering some Ivermectin (from another site, ordered just before you posted, SDavies!) so ordered some Scatt, which should be here any day. No improvement or deterioration in the bird at present but will have to see how the treatment goes.

Thanks again, Esme.


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Thank you for the advice guys, just thought I'd update to say that I haven't heard any untoward noises from the bird since treating him with the Scatt. Overall he seems a lot brighter in himself too and has been singing more lately.
Very pleased!


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Nice one...


----------

